# Puppy peeing down vent?!



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

smart puppy... maybe he's hiding the evidence?

I would probably block the vent somehow. Close it, put something over it.. If you need the vent to work try a laundry basket or some sort of plastic box that has holes in it for the air to escape. I'd block it until he learns not to.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there a way to block off that area? It seems like you are training him to go on pads in the house. I have no experience with that so I don't know what to say other than to bring him to the pads often so he goes where you want and you don't have to worry about it. I guess it is the same as housetraining them to pee outside... Bring him to his potty place early and often, teach some kind of "go potty" command, and praise when he goes (with treats). If he is making mistakes do not punish him. Instead look at why a young puppy with a full bladder was allowed to wonder the house unattended.

By the way, crate training makes this all easier. You could get an ex-pen for when you can't watch him and keep the potty box or pads in there to use.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would stop using the puppy pads and start taking him outside to potty. I imagine it's pretty confusing for the puppy to try to distinguish when and where he is allowed to potty in the house.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Start crate training if you haven't already and get rid of the puppy pads! You are teaching your pup that it is okay to eliminate in the house by using the pads.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am a firm believer in crate training and going outside. I would never allow a puppy to potty inside (potty pads, paper training, whatever) To me that is double the work. 

Most of my pups had a strong understanding within a week to 10 days of going outside. No they were not trustworthy, but they knew it was bad to go inside. 

However your pup has good aim!


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> Start crate training if you haven't already and get rid of the puppy pads! You are teaching your pup that it is okay to eliminate in the house by using the pads.


x2. We ditched the puppy pads pretty early on.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

The vent has become another puppy pad. It's got "the scent" because you haven't sufficiently cleaned it. You can try Nature's Miracle or some brand of enzyme type cleaner, but it's probably safer to block access as already suggested.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

He has only been using the puppy pads at night when we can't go outside. He is being crate trained. He usually scratches at the door if he needs to go out, he didn't. We'd just come in from using the potty and he was on the floor playing. Walked right over there and peed again before I could get up. He's slick.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

dexter0125 said:


> He has only been using the puppy pads at night when we can't go outside. He is being crate trained. He usually scratches at the door if he needs to go out, he didn't. We'd just come in from using the potty and he was on the floor playing. Walked right over there and peed again before I could get up. He's slick.


Well, that changes things  Does he go on grass or cement when he goes potty outside? I think the pads are confusing him since it is nothing like the outdoor potty.

How long was he inside after going potty before he decided to use the vent? Too bad you have to use the vent because it seems like it would be a good toilet for him to use if you put a plastic bucket in there haha :


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

He goes on the grass. He very rarely has accidents inside. Like I said, he usually scratches at the door and won't use the pads during the day, he wants to go out. We'd been inside no more than 10 minutes when he did it.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

dexter0125 said:


> He has only been using the puppy pads at night when we can't go outside. He is being crate trained. He usually scratches at the door if he needs to go out, he didn't. We'd just come in from using the potty and he was on the floor playing. Walked right over there and peed again before I could get up. He's slick.


WHERE are you placing the puppy pads at night? In his crate? On the floor of your bedroom? Again, get rid of the puppy pads. Take him out at night if you need to instead of allowing him to use the puppy pad. You are teaching him it is okay to eliminate IN the house. Whether on a puppy pad or not - it is a very bad habit to start. 

*He is a 10 week old puppy - he is going to have accidents! * Perhaps try to change your routine a bit after coming inside from going potty with playing outdoors instead. After you are finished playing, bring him inside to then rest in his crate instead. Most pups will not eliminate in their crates. Then take him back out to potty.......it is a continual process with pups!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

The puppy pads are near the door. Not in his crate.

He hasn't tried to do it again. I don't know why he felt the need to do it those two times. Unless it is raining, which it feels like it has been ever since I got him, we stay outside for a while when we go out unless it's night, or like I said raining.

We are having an invisible fence installed so when he goes out, he'll be able to stay as long as he wants or is allowed. 

We started obedience classes Friday. Potty training will be addressed at some point.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was struck by how very smart the action of peeing down a vent actually was. Vents probably have a dust lining and carry the smell of dirt (hence the outdoors, where you actually want him to pee).
Well, I would not let him have access to the room with his vent "toilet" until you have him solidly cured of this.
BTW, I don't know if you are spraying an ammonia based cleaner/spray in the vent, but if you are, it won't discourage peeing. A vinegar water spray might neutralize the odor better


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Like someone else said, it'd be perfect if there was a bucket underneath and it wouldn't stink! LOL.


----------

